# Bailey Bridge Boats...



## chrispbrown27 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am surprised that no one on here has one....these things are the ultimate in aluminum jon boats. For those that don't know what they are.....Bailey bridge boats were used by the military as temporary bridge pontoons. They are big and tough...like most things the military use are. They are 18 ft open floor boats and I don't know the exact floor width off hand but they are wide. I have never seen one in person, but have seen a few on duck hunting forums and other websites. (including https://www.ugliboats.com/index.html) If I ever do come across one that is for sale.....well I may again be a single man because no matter the price it will be coming home with me! So.....anyone out there own one or ever owned one or know anyone that has one?
Chris


----------



## cva34 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh thats what there call I saw one down in Chinquapin Tx last summer..First I ever saw..Sur looke like it had lotsa potential....cva34


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jan 31, 2013)

Man, they do have a lot of open space and a lot of potential. On the website I posted there are a couple builds people did with theirs and they look amazing. From what I have read, the major downfall is they were originally fitted with a diesel engine that mounted to the floor and came out the bottom center of the transom. When mounting an outboard you have to cut and weld and reconfigure the transom. I have seen it done a few different ways. 
Chris


----------



## sawmill (Jan 31, 2013)

Man I havn't heard of them in a long time. When I was in Germany in the Army we used to rebuild them at the depot where I was at. The rubber pontoons were big. I worked on rebuilding the engines on them while I was there.


----------



## mkelso (Feb 11, 2015)

I have one of these boat getting ready to sell Bailey Bridge Boats will going up for sale around april has 50hp outboard kicker plate and is camo nice boat (boats in Windsor Ontario)


----------



## Johnny (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a listing in the Orlando, FL craigslist for 3 of them.
it keeps popping up every few months. Guess they never sold.
According to the photos, they were Army Surplus and not all beat up
like they had been used in service. No trailers, no motors. As is - Where is. Must take ALL THREE.
yes they do have a LOT of potential !!!!

attached is a sample photo for those that has never seen one since the Viet Nam era.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 12, 2015)

People, it's worth the time to visit the link in Chris's post. These folks take it to the next level. Look under the Ugli Projects heading. Oh Baby!


----------



## robertjohn22 (Jun 26, 2015)

To: Barefoot Johnny, by chance do you remember any contact info. from the Orlando craigslist on the bailey bridge boats. I checked the site and they are currently not listed. I would be very grateful for any help you could provide. I can be reached by E-Mail @ [email protected] or (386)-503-8019 Thank You , RJ


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2015)

Robert, :WELCOME: to the World of Tin

Sorry, I just checked the Orlando area for any Bailey Boats with zero results.
They pop up from time to time in other parts of the country.
Try the "Google Search" to see what pops up.

good luck in your search


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 26, 2015)

https://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/5079337797.html

That's all that search tempest brings up in the USA


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 26, 2015)

how heavy are they though?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2015)

Mucho Grande HEAVY !!!
I remember seeing some on the Norfolk, VA Navy base back in the
early '70s . . . The Navy Seabees would tow them to the designated area then
bolt them together, slide on a deck and bingo-bango you got yourself a BRIDGE !!!
There are a few different designs and configurations of these "pontoon bridge" boats.
So I would suggest to NEVER buy one sight-unseen. You may get something that would
be totally useless to you as a boat.

After the Viet Nam war ended - - - I bet these things sold as surplus
for just pennies on the dollar.



.


----------

